# The most important and relevant thread to this forum



## FLBuff PE (Apr 10, 2009)

Lunch, of course.

Seriously, everyone has to do it in the middle of the exam. Will you have time to go get something? What if the car breaks down, or you get locked out of your car? My advice is to take your lunch. Use lunch time as a get away from the exam and the stress. Sit in your car, eat your lunch, chill to some tunes, and get away for awhile. As far a what to eat, I took three tries at exam lunchtime. The third (and final try) was a sandwich, cheese stick, and ypgurt. I also drank a Monster energy drink right before I went back into the exam room to help ward off the siesta feelings. I personally always drag a little after lunch. Regardless of this most important decision, good luck! May everyone who is taking the exam pass!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 11, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Lunch, of course.
> Seriously, everyone has to do it in the middle of the exam. Will you have time to go get something? What if the car breaks down, or you get locked out of your car? My advice is to take your lunch. Use lunch time as a get away from the exam and the stress. Sit in your car, eat your lunch, chill to some tunes, and get away for awhile. As far a what to eat, I took three tries at exam lunchtime. The third (and final try) was a sandwich, cheese stick, and ypgurt. I also drank a Monster energy drink right before I went back into the exam room to help ward off the siesta feelings. I personally always drag a little after lunch. Regardless of this most important decision, good luck! May everyone who is taking the exam pass!


Depending on the climate and/or trustworthiness of your cooler, I would advise against the cheese or yogurt. You don't want to spend the whole afternoon session puking in the baffroom.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't smoke too much during the lunch period. You might end up with a headache.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 11, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Depending on the climate and/or trustworthiness of your cooler, I would advise against the cheese or yogurt. You don't want to spend the whole afternoon session puking in the baffroom.


I agree. I had lots of ice, and a trustworthy cooler.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 11, 2009)

I would advise against any recreational drugs and/or alchohol during lunch. Just trust me on this one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 11, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I would advise against any recreational drugs and/or alchohol during lunch. Just trust me on this one.


I advise a large, liquid lunch for the FE though...it worked for me!


----------



## Sschell (Apr 13, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Lunch, of course.
> Seriously, everyone has to do it in the middle of the exam. Will you have time to go get something? What if the car breaks down, *or you get locked out of your car*? My advice is to take your lunch. Use lunch time as a get away from the exam and the stress. *Sit in your car, eat your lunch*, chill to some tunes, and get away for awhile. As far a what to eat, I took three tries at exam lunchtime. The third (and final try) was a sandwich, cheese stick, and ypgurt. I also drank a Monster energy drink right before I went back into the exam room to help ward off the siesta feelings. I personally always drag a little after lunch. Regardless of this most important decision, good luck! May everyone who is taking the exam pass!


keeping your lunch in your car won't help much when you get locked out of your car...



mudpuppy said:


> Don't smoke too much *chronic* during the lunch period. You might end up with a headache *the munchies*.


fixed it.



Chucktown PE said:


> I would advise against any recreational drugs and/or alchohol during lunch. Just trust me on this one.


There goes chuck... taking all the fun out of everything again...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 13, 2009)

dude said:


> There goes chuck... taking all the fun out of everything again...



As soon as it's over I say lines of cocaine, rolled up fatties, and bourbon for everyone.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm taking my exam at a convention center with a lot of casinos around it. I plan to just run to the casino for a bite.


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I'm taking my exam at a convention center with a lot of casinos around it. I plan to just run to the casino for a bite.


Yea, who needs to take the PM session anyways when Papa needs a new pair of shoes!?


----------



## Sschell (Apr 13, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> As soon as it's over I say lines of cocaine, rolled up fatties, and bourbon for everyone.


nice... invite me to that afta party!



Supe said:


> Yea, who needs to take the PM session anyways when Papa needs a new pair of shoes!?


Lol!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

I do agree, taking something with you to eat will make you much less "rushed" then trying to go find something, unless you know there is something next door


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2009)

my hubby worked in the town where the test was given, he brought subway and we had a picnic lunch in his car bc it was pouring out


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 13, 2009)

I also brought mu own lunch. FWIW, when I took the exam in MA, There was a local AuBon Pain that took lunch orders in the morning when everyone was registering and they brought them to the test site at the break. Since I didn't use the service I can't tell you how it worked out, but I thought it was a really good idea. There wasn't much around the where the exam building was and if you came unprepared and had to go hunting you might be in trouble trying to locate something /order it/eat it and get back to the test site on time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2009)

AuBon Pain...haven't eaten at one of those in years, they closed a lot of them in IL. They had good plain creasants, the chocolate filled ones weren't bad, but not exactly a morning treat.

I just looked at the website. I'm surprised that they have a couple in St. Louis, considering the popularity of the St. louis Bread company/panera.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 13, 2009)

You may get lucky and have the state specific Society of Professioanl Engineers provide lunch for you. The ASPE have done this in Mobile the last few times I took the test.


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 14, 2009)

ktulu said:


> You may get lucky and have the state specific Society of Professioanl Engineers provide lunch for you. The ASPE have done this in Mobile the last few times I took the test.


LUCKY!

I'm pretty sure they didn't do it for us in B'ham in Oct. 2007. I, as many others, went back to my car to chill for a while. It was refreshing to have the extra time, I didn't feel rushed at all. In fact, I was anxious to get back in to finish it off!


----------



## jillnova (Apr 20, 2009)

ktulu said:


> You may get lucky and have the state specific Society of Professioanl Engineers provide lunch for you. The ASPE have done this in Mobile the last few times I took the test.


The Minnesota Chapter also provides lunch - upscale sammich and chips, and it's free.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 20, 2009)

ktulu said:


> You may get lucky and have the state specific Society of Professioanl Engineers provide lunch for you. The ASPE have done this in Mobile the last few times I took the test.


yeah, we had pizza provided, but I stuck with my sammich.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a sandwich planned for Friday during the test, but what about on Thursday before? I was thinking about going to the Churriscaria for Lunch the day before, but don't want to eat too much. I was thinking something light for dinner also. Any suggestions?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 21, 2009)

parks said:


> I have a sandwich planned for Friday during the test, but what about on Thursday before? I was thinking about going to the Churriscaria for Lunch the day before, but don't want to eat too much. I was thinking something light for dinner also. Any suggestions?


Keep it simple. If you know that certain foods cause tummy issues, avoid them (for the whole week if possible).


----------



## PEPG (Apr 22, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Keep it simple. If you know that certain foods cause tummy issues, avoid them (for the whole week if possible).


Keep it simple, for sure. A heavy lunch will put you sleep in the PM


----------



## gcj (Apr 22, 2009)

how about a 5 min nap during lunch? n e body ever try that?

of course i wouldn't try to sleep n e where except the exam room.

i wonder if the proctors wouldn't mind waking me up... ha!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

gcj said:


> how about a 5 min nap during lunch? n e body ever try that?of course i wouldn't try to sleep n e where except the exam room.
> 
> i wonder if the proctors wouldn't mind waking me up... ha!


You cannot enter the exam room during the lunch break. They kick everybody out of the room at a certain time, and do not allow re-entry until a certain time. So sleeping in the exam room during lunch would be impossible.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually, there's nothing wrong with the 40 winks idea. However, if you're going to go for the power nap, I strongly recommend bringing an alarm clock. You'd hate to sleep through the admittance for the second half of the exam.


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 23, 2009)

I brought my lunch and ate it in my car. Mainly because I remember I ate lunch with other test takers after the morning portion of the EI and everyone was talking about questions and answers and I started to feel like I failed because I didn't get the same answers. I didn't want to talk to anyone after the morning portion for that reason (your not supposed to talk about the test anyways). I just wanted to relax and clear my head before the afternoon portion.


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm with Melanie. Didn't want to talk to anybody during the break. Just went out to my truck, ate, listened to music, and waited for the afternoon portion to start. Unless you didn't get a good night sleep the night before, I would find it hard to actually fall asleep during the break. The test does wear you out, but you usually spend the time thinking about the morning section and how well you are going to have to do on the afternoon. That's just natural I guess.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

I was in a meeting the other day with a guy that has a colostomy bag and I couldn't help but think that would be perfect for the PE exam. We ate lunch at about 12:00 and by 12:30 there were some very strange noises coming from his side of the table. I'm sure changing the bag would get old very quick.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Actually, there's nothing wrong with the 40 winks idea. However, if you're going to go for the power nap, I strongly recommend bringing an alarm clock. You'd hate to sleep through the admittance for the second half of the exam.


I'd be too out of sorts for the start of the afternoon to try that. I'm always a tad groggy after a nap.



Matt-NM said:


> I'm with Melanie. Didn't want to talk to anybody during the break. Just went out to my truck, ate, listened to music, and waited for the afternoon portion to start. Unless you didn't get a good night sleep the night before, I would find it hard to actually fall asleep during the break. The test does wear you out, but you usually spend the time thinking about the morning section and how well you are going to have to do on the afternoon. That's just natural I guess.


I ate lunch on the grass outside the building and then took a walk. I shot the breeze with a couple examinees from different discipline so there was no way to talk shop.



Melanie11 said:


> I brought my lunch and ate it in my car. Mainly because I remember I ate lunch with other test takers after the morning portion of the EI and everyone was talking about questions and answers and I started to feel like I failed because I didn't get the same answers. I didn't want to talk to anyone after the morning portion for that reason (your not supposed to talk about the test anyways). I just wanted to relax and clear my head before the afternoon portion.


Good call, you don't want to be second guessing the morning while trying to focus on the afternoon. That's what the 2 month wait afterwards is for.

I went from feeling trimphant right after to totally unsure by the end of that weekend.



Chucktown PE said:


> I was in a meeting the other day with a guy that has a colostomy bag and I couldn't help but think that would be perfect for the PE exam. We ate lunch at about 12:00 and by 12:30 there were some very strange noises coming from his side of the table. I'm sure changing the bag would get old very quick.


Nothing like a store bought shit chute to make it through the day! I wonder if his is on the approved list.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Nothing like a store bought shit chute to make it through the day! I wonder if his is on the approved list.


There's an approved list of colostomy bags? Ewww.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> There's an approved list of colostomy bags? Ewww.


NCEES controls everything.


----------



## jillnova (Apr 23, 2009)

jillnova said:


> The Minnesota Chapter also provides lunch - upscale sammich and chips, and it's free.


Update, MnSPE is providing "healthy snacks", no sammich. d'oh!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

I hear Fudgey is setting up a sandwich tent outside the Illinois test center.


----------



## mattsffrd (Jun 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NCEES controls everything.



i think this spring's bags were red with capital letters


----------



## Alan Coons (Jul 5, 2009)

I ate a simple sandwich, chips and a candy bar with some water. Chewing gum during the exam helped me to stay focussed.


----------

